# Show us your handwriting!



## jiny (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't write any better than most people could write. But here's my handwriting.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 21, 2015)

Pretty handwriting. I'll have to scan mine later. I've got bad handwriting.


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  my handwriting







I tend to write pretty small in comparison to my classmates. Sometimes I like to mix in cursive for some letters lol. I like to use 0.5 or 0.38 lead/point when writing. 

Sorry for the bad quality pic.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## duckvely (Oct 22, 2015)

My handwriting:


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 22, 2015)

duckyluv said:


> My handwriting:



omg! it so beautiful (n//w//n)


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

my handwriting


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> my handwriting



Ah I feel like yours is similar to my handwriting! //yay


----------



## aericell (Oct 22, 2015)

riummi said:


> Ah I feel like yours is similar to my handwriting! //yay



a bit! yours is way neater though


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't think I can scan stuff anymore, but if you do a Google image search for "bad handwriting," mine looks like a lot of those examples.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 22, 2015)

this picture is way bigger than it needs to be. but my handwriting! 


Spoiler


----------



## Hatori (Oct 22, 2015)

Avert your eyes. I used some weird markers for this



Spoiler:  Handwriting











and misaligned too, apparently


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> this picture is way bigger than it needs to be. but my handwriting!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



agh your s is so cute uwu


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> agh your s is so cute uwu



ahh thank you


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's a better version of my handwriting.



Spoiler: ❤️


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry for the bad quality. ^^


----------



## Reese (Oct 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> this picture is way bigger than it needs to be. but my handwriting!
> 
> 
> Spoiler





Hatori said:


> Avert your eyes. I used some weird markers for this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wtf so cute!!

Here's mine (took me way too long to do this lmao)


Spoiler


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

wth you guys are so neat T_T

im not gonna scan mine rn...i might later though.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 22, 2015)

Reese said:


> wtf so cute!!
> 
> Here's mine (took me way too long to do this lmao)
> 
> ...



wtf yourself omg yours just slayed mine!! (for lack of a better word) it's so pretty


----------



## Reese (Oct 22, 2015)

aleonhart said:


> wtf yourself omg yours just slayed mine!! (for lack of a better word) it's so pretty


Disagree x10000 but thank you


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Fearthecuteness (Oct 22, 2015)

Oh trust me. You do not wanna see my handwriting. It's awful. Trust me, I've checked and no one else's on here is as bad.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Oct 22, 2015)

Mine ^o^


----------



## kassie (Oct 22, 2015)

riummi said:


> Spoiler:  my handwriting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute!

Here's my small & messy handwriting (class notes btw, too lazy to write something rn);






Can't read it? Yeah, like 80% of my teachers couldn't either and hated me for it.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Aestivate (Oct 22, 2015)

my 9 and g are completely the same and I seem to be the only one who makes a t like that ._.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 22, 2015)

Spoiler: my handwriting is so bad im going to cry







also the second thing is in Swedish because it gets wayyy worse when I write in Swedish (since I write a lot faster and don't concentrate like at all.)

It's so bad that sometimes I have no idea what I've written myself because it is so hard to read )x


----------



## milkyi (Oct 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  










c:


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 22, 2015)

.


----------



## NicPlays (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Albuns (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Zandy (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's my handwriting:


----------



## Soigne (Oct 22, 2015)

Well ( ignoring the huge-ass pictures thx to my phone )...


Spoiler:


----------



## himeki (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## NicPlays (Oct 22, 2015)

Chicken _is_ yummy!


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

HOLD ON. I'll show it soon


----------



## jiny (Oct 22, 2015)

All the boys in my classes write horribly, I'm glad the boys on TBT write neat.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Oct 22, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> All the boys in my classes write horribly, I'm glad the boys on TBT write neat.



WELP.....


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 22, 2015)

heres mine (sorry i didnt scan it)

View attachment 153610

sorry for the crap quality...


----------



## cornimer (Oct 22, 2015)

The writing says all.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



NicPlays said:


> View attachment 153576



Your handwriting is so neat!  c:


----------



## Lily. (Oct 22, 2015)

it usually looks like the one on the bottom XD
Annndddd it's up side down. Sorry, but I'm too lazy to fix it.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 22, 2015)

My writing is so crap


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

my handwriting changes a lot, depending on my mood or when I take notes lol.
I remember always trying to practice my handwriting in middle school, now I just don't care.. as long I can read it. 8)


----------



## Aesthetic (Oct 22, 2015)

u guys must take forever to write notes n sht


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 22, 2015)

Am I the only one who writes they're a as "a" with the line on top?


----------



## riummi (Oct 22, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Am I the only one who writes they're a as "a" with the line on top?



nah i do it sometimes


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Oct 22, 2015)

Spoiler: Sorry for bad picture quality







Almost none of you guys know the meaning of bad hand writing.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 22, 2015)

I've always been jealous of people with cute bubbly writing OTL mine has pretty much stayed the same ever since I was 9 LOL (except the random addition of cursive letters...that was from university because writing notes fast and lazily)


----------



## Jake (Oct 22, 2015)

cinny said:


> my handwriting changes a lot, depending on my mood or when I take notes lol.
> I remember always trying to practice my handwriting in middle school, now I just don't care.. as long I can read it. 8)



pls it is jumps not jumped or else u have no letter s in that sentence


----------



## cinny (Oct 22, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> I've always been jealous of people with cute bubbly writing OTL mine has pretty much stayed the same ever since I was 9 LOL (except the random addition of cursive letters...that was from university because writing notes fast and lazily)
> View attachment 153681



If you wrote like this since you were 9, wowow jealous.
My hand writing was super huge and ugly before middle school. LOL.
Omfg I would also write some of my letters in cursive while taking notes or just writing in general. 
Sometimes my writing looks like _italics_ ??..


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 22, 2015)

Sparro said:


> View attachment 153653View attachment 153653
> 
> My writing is so crap


-_______-

It's not
It really isn't


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 22, 2015)

cinny said:


> If you wrote like this since you were 9, wowow jealous.
> My hand writing was super huge and ugly before middle school. LOL.
> Omfg I would also write some of my letters in cursive while taking notes or just writing in general.
> Sometimes my writing looks like _italics_ ??..



LOL OK imagine that but bigger and more clumsy/stratchy looking (??). My handwriting 'style' has not changed (was never able to develop round, plump letters :c OH also looking back at old stuff I wrote, in 2007 I suddenly developed hooked 'y's vs the straight stem)
also yes, italics and then sometimes just lines because fell asleep OTL LOOL


----------



## mintellect (Oct 22, 2015)

*sigh*


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's the test I did today, but I had to redo it on a separate piece of paper, since we weren't supposed to write the questions.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2015)

why do people always say their handwriting is bad?
is it to fish for compliments?


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> why do people always say their handwriting is bad?
> is it to fish for compliments?



It could be, possibly.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Here's the test I did today, but I had to redo it on a separate piece of paper, since we weren't supposed to write the questions.



You got all the questions wrong

Jk jk


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 23, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Here's the test I did today, but I had to redo it on a separate piece of paper, since we weren't supposed to write the questions.



Are you in 6th grade? I remember learning about Egypt in 6th grade.


----------



## jiny (Oct 23, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> You got all the questions wrong
> 
> Jk jk



Lol



Izzy Reincarnated said:


> Are you in 6th grade? I remember learning about Egypt in 6th grade.




Yes I am in sixth grade.


----------



## creamyy (Oct 23, 2015)

So this is my handwriting.


----------



## jiny (Oct 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## mikacchi (Oct 27, 2015)

​


----------



## jiny (Oct 29, 2015)

okay if you can't see my handwriting then zoom in



Spoiler:


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Grumble (Oct 29, 2015)

dizzy bone said:


> View attachment 154512



I really like your style of writing.

Here's mine:






I think it's pretty when I print. The cursive is how I write 99% of my notes though because I just write so much quicker in cursive. If other people need to read it, I print though.

MOST of the time, for some reason, my printed lowercase Fs are half-cursive with a loop on the top... It happened here. I don't mean to, but whatever.  I'm just THAT used to writing in cursive.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 29, 2015)

Grumble said:


> I really like your style of writing.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I usually write in cursive or in print (all caps) but no one can ever read it. I write really fast.n nice handwriting btw. I like your Gs


----------



## Peter (Oct 29, 2015)

my handwriting is so boring



Spoiler















Reese said:


> Spoiler



omg your handwriting looks exactly like *this font* i have downloaded hahah


----------



## Miele (Oct 29, 2015)

This is my handwriting. I used to write print, and I still do, but my hand is used to writing in cursive so that's my main handwriting


----------



## Soigne (Oct 29, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> my handwriting is so boring
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Your handwriting is probably my favorite out of this thread, it's really nice.


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 29, 2015)

sorry about the image quality.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Reese (Oct 29, 2015)

peterjohnson said:


> omg your handwriting looks exactly like *this font* i have downloaded hahah


Are u joking haha that looks nothing like my writing, it actually looks more like yours (which is really nice btw)


----------



## Cailey (Oct 30, 2015)

I find mine to be quite sloppy yet I get complimented on it constantly but I honestly feel like it's crappy I'm always like uh no but thanks, lol..... sorry for the quality too, guys but here it tis' ^^


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 30, 2015)

Reserved for RainCrossing


----------



## Wrathie83 (Nov 3, 2015)

Spoiler







Excuse the doodle, I just realised that it looks like I'm a bearded lady


----------



## HungryForCereal (Nov 3, 2015)

my handwriting is very cursive and terrible. lazy to actually write on a paper and take a pic of it but ya, it's terrible.


----------

